# My latest car.....not a nissan...



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay...so it's been, what, a couple of years since I've been on here. Still have all of the pictures and love for that old Black 200sx of mine.......if it weren't for the kids, I'd still have it. Hope that teenage girl is enjoying it. 

ANYWAY....after two failed ownerships of a PT Cruiser GT and a Corolla, I finally found a car that I am going to enjoy modding....when I can. Got this little guy in February. So far tint is the only addition, along with a spare set of rims for winter tires.




























btw - this is what happens when I stroller get stuck inbetween my car and garage door......:balls:


----------



## pachi zeron (Jul 3, 2009)

The Mazda 3 Hatch is also a cool car. Its stylish and perfect for a family man.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah i too recently purchased a 09 mazda 6... sweet car i enjoy it not a lot of ppl my age get it but i like it. its real smooth congrats on your new car


----------



## ilive2win (Aug 11, 2009)

very clean, looks good


----------



## irul_2 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice car!

But i see there U12 on back of your car


----------



## walterGT67 (Jul 9, 2009)

nice car... yeah, it's perfect for a family car...


----------

